#  Alternativmedizin >   Seit einem halben Jahr Rückenschmerzen. >

## Miba

Hallo,
ich habe ungefähr seit einem halben Jahr Rückenschmerzen. Ich war schon bei verschiedenen Ärzten, die konnten alle nicht feststellen, was das ist und haben mir nur Schmerzmittel verschrieben, die nicht geholfen haben. Kennt jemand eine Lösung aus der alternativen Medizin? Möglichst bei mir in Stuttgart?

----------


## josie

Hallo Miba!
Wurde auch ein MRT gemacht? Falls nicht, sollte das erstmal erfolgen, damit man weiß, was behandelt werden soll.

----------


## spokes

Ansonsten parallel schon mal anfangen, die Bauch- und Rückenmuskulatur zu stärken.

----------


## Äskulap

Beide haben vollkommen recht...
a) MRT bei Schmerzen um Bandscheibenvorfall oder andere Wirbelverletzungen festzustellen.
b) Rücken und Bauchmuskulatur stärken, wie kannst du das am besten trotz der Schmerzen. 
Dafür gibts Physiotherapeuten die dir Übungen zeigen die du relativ schmerzfrei ausführen kannst.
Und was du in Eigenverantwortung mit Rücksicht auf die Kontrandikationen machen kannst ist EMS Training.
Hier solltest du darauf achten das du einen erfahrenen Trainer an deiner Seite hast und nicht irgendeinen der denkt weil er am Strom rauf und runter drehen kann ist er der Wahnsinns Trainer.
Am besten jemanden der aus der Phsysiotherapie oder ähnliches kommt, hiermit hab ich mit meinen 2 Bandscheibenvorfällen gute Erfolge feiern können, da es die Rückenmuskulatur sehr gut stärken zusätzlich auch die restlichen großen Muskelgruppen.
Das sollte aber nur ein Zusatz bzw. zum Aufbau sein, nur weil man 2x EMS Einheiten macht heißt das nicht das man das ganze Leben schmerzfrei werden kann, ein guter Mix aus normalen Training und wenn man eben möchte EMS Training machts aus  :Smiley:  
Da ich aus Wien bin und ich mein EMS Training in einen normalen Fitness Studio absolviere also nicht in einen "reinen" EMS Studio (das gibts auch und scheinbar auch sehr viele) kann ich dir in Stuttgart nichts empfehlen. 
Aber ich denke Onkel Google liefert dir bestimmt viele Antworten. 
Grüße

----------


## hustikuss

Moin, das klingt jetzt sicher trivial aber hast du schon mal eine professionelle Massage ausprobiert? Wenn nicht solltest du das auf jeden Fall mal machen. Am besten eine Thai Massage. Ich hatte auch sehr häufig Rückenschmerzen. Die sind aber weg, seit ich mich ca. ein mal im Monat massieren lasse. Ich kann dir die Praxis in der ich meine Massage in Stuttgart machen lasse sehr ans Herz legen. Die habe ein freundliches und professionelles Personal und ein schönes Ambiente. Und man zahl dort wirklich einen guten Preis für das, was die leisten.

----------


## Enna82

Ich hab sehr gute Erfahrungen bei Rückenschmerzen mit der Osteopathie Behandlung gemacht! Teilweise bezuschussen die Krankenkassen diese Behandlungen auch.

----------


## MyLife

Es könnte sein, dass sich ein Wirbel an deiner Wirbelsäule verschoben hat. Ich würde dir empfehlen einen Heilpraktiker zu besuchen, der sich auf Rückenschmerzen spezialisiert hat. Habe damit auch schon deutliche Verbesserungen meiner Rückenprobleme erzielen können. 
LG Jan

----------


## Hagebutte

Davon kann ich ein Lied singen!
Beim Arzt ist es jedes Mal ein Riesentheater, Krankengymnastik zu bekommen.
Aber dauerhaft Schmerztabletten nehmen will ja auch kein Mensch?!
Berichte mal, ob es geholfen hat  :Smiley:

----------


## klaraa

Ich wünsche es dir natürlich nicht, aber kann es sein, dass sich ein Bandscheibenvorfall anbahnt? Bitte lass dich auf jeden Fall untersuchen und mach so früh wie möglich was dagegen! Das ist echt kein Spaß, glaub mir.
Ich habe auch einen gehabt und mir wurde sogar "verschrieben", dass ich eine neues Bett mit Matratze, Lattenrost und Schoner kaufen soll, das genau auf mein Gewicht angepasst wurde. Anfangs habe ich nicht geglaubt, dass das was bringen soll, aber mittlerweile fühle ich mich wieder um einiges fitter  :Grin:

----------


## StefanD.

Hallo Miba, 
zuerst müsste man einmal wissen wo Deine Rückenschmerzen sind. Rückenschmerzen kommen nämlich nicht ausschliesslich von der Wirbelsäule. Also müsste man wissen ob der Arzt etwas dazu gesagt hat. 
Es wäre ratsam einmal eine Verordnung für Physiotherapie zu holen der Hausarzt verschreibt dies auch.  
Ja und dort kann man sich dann schlau machen für Übungen um die Bauchmuskulatur zu stärken reicht schon ein Theraband ca. 6 € 2 Meter. rot für Männer und bis blau für Frauen.
Dqnn geht man einmal zu einer Rückenschule in eine Physiopraxis (bez. die KK). Hintergrund man lernt da wie man die Wirbelsäule entlastet. Also einfache Sache es ist etwas zu Boden gefallen. Was machen die Meisten, man beugt sich mit krummen Rücken runter.
Normal wäre man geht in die Knie und hebt so das Ding auf.  
Wer schon Rückenprobleme hat schafft sich so noch mehr. Wer Rückenschmerzen hat sollte sich solche Wärmepackungen (ca. 5-10 € e nachdem wo man sie kauft) kaufen die man immer wieder aufwärmen kann. Denn Rückenschmerzen führen zu einer Verhärtung der Muskeln also wieder zu Schmerzen. Wärme ändert dies zumindest bei den Muskeln. 
Man sollte allerdings daran denken das Schmerzen chronisch werden können. (nach ca. 6 -12 Monaten). 
Man könnte sich auch einmal mit der progressiven Muskelentspannumg nach Jacobson (PME) beschäftigen.   https://www.tk.de/tk/broschueren-und...spannung/49432 
Also Theraband - Pezziball- Ballkissen (ähnliche Wirkung wie beim Pezziball) öfters andere Sitzposition. - Wärmepackung. Wenn die Matratze schon sehr alt ist wäre es evtl. sinnvoll einmal zu wechseln. Allerdings gilt nun nicht teuer ist gut und billig schlecht. die Matratzen der Discounter haben ziemlich gut abgeschlossen bei Tests. 
Auch wenn die Verarbeitung z.B. Nähte etwas weniger gut ist. 
Falls ein Schwimmbad in der Nähe ist evtl. Rückenschwimmen versuchen. Wenn man laufen geht sollte man nicht immer auf harten Untergrund laufen  und L. Schuhe sollten auch nicht die Allerbilligsten sein! 
Also wenn man solche Übungen macht sollte man einmal bei der Physiotherapie gewesen sein - den falsch gemachte Übungen können das Problem auch noch verschlechtern. http://www.thera-band.com/userfiles/..._anleitung.pdf
Die Rheumaliga bietet ein Funktionstraining an mitunter findet so etwas in der Nähe statt? Der Hausarzt könnte dann zwei - drei Verordnungen in Folge  verschreiben (bez. die KK). Eine Physiotherapeutin ist dabei. Wichtig ist man macht nur das  mit was keine heftigen Schmerzen provoziert.  
Gruss Stephan

----------


## Hagebutte

Hallo Stephan, 
wahnsinn, vielen Dank für den informativen Beitrag!  :Smiley:

----------


## Larunia

Hast du dich schon Mal damit auseinandergesetzt, dass die Schmerzen evtl. keinen körperlichen Ursprung haben, sondern psychosomatisch bedingt sind?

----------


## Haddeach

Hi,
ich glaub es hat schon jemand gefragt, ob du schon mal bei einer professionellen Massage warst. Auf jeden Fall kann ich nur sagen, dass ich auch über Monate Rückenschmerzen hatte und sich diese nach regelmäßigen Massagen mehr als nur gebessert haben. Also einen Versuch wäre es auf jeden Fall wert.  
LG und gute Besserung

----------


## StefanD.

Evtl. sollte man dabei nicht vergessen das Rücken- Nackenschmerzen- Kopfschmerzen nicht nur eine Ursache haben können. So kann die Ursache z.B. auch im Bereich des Kiefers liegen. 
VG Stefan

----------


## Lottel

wichtig ist auf jeden Fall zu eruieren woher denn die Schmerzen kommen, bevor man eine weitere Empfehlung machen kann was helfen kann.

----------


## heike245

Hast du dir schonmal Gedanken zu einer Behandlung mit einem ..,........ gemacht ?. Oft können diese Geräte bei vielen* Sympthomen Abhilfe schaffen.* Bei meiner Nichte war das Problem auch, dann hat ihr der Arzt geraten ein Tens Gerät zu kaufen und die Rückenschmerzen waren wie weggeblasen. 
Viel Erfolg  :Smiley:

----------


## mailka321

Hallo Miba, 
hast du es schonmal mit einem .......... probiert? Ich habe davon bisher nur gutes gehört.
Damit kannst du ganz individuell deine Rückenschmerzen zuhause behandeln.
Vielleicht hilft dir das ja weiter  :Smiley:  
Lg

----------


## monika1984

> Ansonsten parallel schon mal anfangen, die Bauch- und Rückenmuskulatur zu stärken.

 krafttraining ist einfach die beste prävention und behandlung gegen rückenschmerzen. in 90% der fälle ist ein verkürzter rückenstrecker ursächlich

----------


## BerndK

Seit ich ein paar Übungen für den Rücken mache und meine Muskulatur gestärkt habe geht es meinem Rücken prima, hast du mal ein paar Übungen dafür gemacht?

----------


## Annabanana

es sind im Internet ganz viele Übungen für den Rücken zu finden. 10Minuten am Tag ein bisschen Sport reicht oft schon aus. Viel Erfolg!

----------


## Kluger

Ja, Sport ist einfach sehr wichtig!

----------


## JJoji

Ob man's mir jetzt glaubt oder nicht: Functional Patterns ist die Lösung all deiner Probleme  :Smiley: 
Ist eine Trainings / Physiotherapie Methode aus Amerika, die sich auf die wirkliche Funktionsweise unseres Körpers zurückbesinnt. 
Google und betreib Research, deren Ergebnisse sprechen für sich selbst. Einfach wahnsinnig wie vielen Menschen da aus einer aussichtslosen Lage geholfen wird. 
Es gibt auch ein paar Physios in Deutschland, die das anwenden.

----------


## anton63

Hallo Miba, 
habe mich auch lange Zeit mit Rückenschmerzen gequält. Ich kann dir aus Erfahrung sagen das die Probleme oft durch falsche Haltung hervorgerufen werden. Bei mir war es durch das ständige stehen am Arbeitsplatz ohne mich zu bewegen. Ich habe mir dann einen Ratgeber besorgt, wodurch ich meine Rückenschmerzen im unterer Rücken auf natürliche Weise los geworden bin. Damit die Schmerzen nicht wieder kommen, muss ich natürlich immer noch etwas dafür tun aber die Mühe ist es Wert. 
Gruss Anton

----------

